# Mitfahrgelegenheit auf GT und Co. fürs Frühjahr gesucht



## Lorenz (16. September 2022)

Hallo,

edit:
Threadtitel geändert.
Da mein Kollege leider abspringt, hat sich die ursprüngliche Suche nach dem dritten Mann fürs Boot erledigt. Wir wollten eigentlich im April in den Süd-Oman zum Poppern auf GT.


*Hat jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anzubieten oder Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Tour auf GT?
Zeitraum: Jan - April*


----------



## bic zip (16. September 2022)

Hab ein Urlaub leider schon verballert.
Oder wann soll es losgehn?


----------



## Lorenz (16. September 2022)

~1.-10.4.2023


----------



## warrior (17. September 2022)

Moin Lorenz, 
Wir sind im Januar dort.
Schade, sonst wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Doc5 (14. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Lorenz,

ich hätte Interesse. Ist das Thema noch aktuell?

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald!


----------



## Lorenz (14. Oktober 2022)

Hi,
Im November wollte ich Uferfischen im Süden. Für März/April war die Bootstour zum GT-Poppern geplant, aber da mein Kollege abgesprungen ist, bräuchte ich entweder zwei Mitfahrer oder einen neuen Plan.

Auf was hättest du denn Lust?
Warst du schonmal im Südoman oder GT-Poppern?
Liebe Grüße aus Marburg


----------



## Doc5 (14. Oktober 2022)

Nein ich war noch nicht im Oman und auch noch nicht GT-Poppern. Das steht aber ganz oben auf meiner anglerischen ToDo-Liste. Im August fahr ich (jedes Jahr) nach Nordnorwegen. Macht mir auch höllisch Spaß und das werde ich auch beibehalten. Aber so langsam bin ich auch reif für was Neues. Vor Jahren war ich mal vor Kenia auf einer Schlepptour dabei, da ging aber leider gar nichts. Warst du schon im Oman und weißt wie der Hase GT läuft?


----------



## Lorenz (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin leider auch kein erfahrener GT-Angler. Aber eins ist sicher; die GT-Fischerei dort ist schon sehr speziell und körperlich wirklich fordernd.


----------



## Doc5 (16. Oktober 2022)

Wolltest du Unterkunft und Bootstouren selbst buchen, oder Komplettpaket über einen Reiseveranstalter?


----------



## Lorenz (16. Oktober 2022)

Doc5 schrieb:


> Wolltest du Unterkunft und Bootstouren selbst buchen, oder Komplettpaket über einen Reiseveranstalter?


Das letzte Mal im Oman war ich vorher und nachher noch alleine Uferfischen und hab meinen Kollegen vom Flughafen abgeholt und wieder da abgesetzt. Man könnte sich auch vom Touranbieter am Flughafen abholen lassen und sich dafür für die Zeit den Mietwagen sparen. Unterkunft für die Zeit ist beim Touranbieter bzw organisiert der.

Reines Uferfischen mit Campen wäre auch denkbar bzw wäre mein Alternativplan.


----------



## warrior (16. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Lorenz.
Schade das dein Trip im April ins Wasser fällt. 

GT Fischen im Oman ist schon echt brutal. Eine Woche mit schwerstem Gerät geht an die Substanz. Und man fängt vielleicht einen oder zwei Fische dort.
Warum sucht ihr euch nicht ein einfacheres Revier, als Einsteiger. So bekommt man erst einmal Gefühl für das GT Fischen. Malediven oder Andamanen wären da eine Option.


----------



## Wollebre (16. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Lorenz,

schlage die Jupiter Sunrise Lodge auf den Malediven vor. Mit GT und alles was Flossen hat, sind die dort förmlich "gesegnet". 
War schon mehrmals dort und gab bisher nichts auszusetzen. Im nächsten Jahr wollen wir auch wieder hin.  

Acker dich mal durch die Seiten im Nachbarforum:
www.norwegen-angelforum.de/threads/live-update-jupiter-sunrise-lodge-malediven.48058/page-123#post-1196665

Das ist die offizielle Webseite:
www.jupiter-sunrise-lodge.com/de

Habe noch ein tolles Video. Leider zu groß um das hier einzustellen. Kannst mir ja mal deine Mail per PN schicken.

Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## DUSpinner (17. Oktober 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Hallo Lorenz,
> 
> schlage die Jupiter Sunrise Lodge auf den Malediven vor. Mit GT und alles was Flossen hat, sind die dort förmlich "gesegnet".
> War schon mehrmals dort und gab bisher nichts auszusetzen. Im nächsten Jahr wollen wir auch wieder hin.
> ...


Hallo Wolfgang,
Die js lodge habe ich auch auf meiner to do Liste. Hatte Dir PN geschickt,  auf denen ich bisher keine Antwort erhalten habe.
Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## warrior (17. Oktober 2022)

Auf der Jupiter hat mich auch das GT Fieber erwischt.

Waren mittlerweile 5x dort. Sehr empfehlenswert. Am besten Bundu als Kapitän, der hat es richtig drauf. Gerade was Stickbait und Popperfischen angeht. 

Leider steht der Euro gegenüber dem Dollar sehr schlecht. Damit wird der Urlaub teuer.


----------



## Lorenz (7. November 2022)

Up!
Für Jan-April hab ich noch keine Pläne. Wenn sich nichts passendes findet, mach ich wieder alleine was. 

Liebe Grüße aus dem Süden


----------

